# Looking for a turtle sanctuary



## RoseB (7 d ago)

Hi All,

We are looking for a turtle sanctuary in UK that has space to rehome our lovely yellow bellied terrapin.
We rehome Blastoise since 3 years now. Unfortunately due to house move we can’t keep him anymore and want to find him a good home and somewhere where he will nicely be looked after. His name is Blastoise, he is a Yellow bellied terrapin, he is an adult and his shell size is 17cm. He likes to swim and bask. Blastoise is very mellow and is hand fed. We would like to find a pond for Blastoise as 200L tank is not enough for him anymore.
We already emailed quite a few places but to no spaces avail.
Not easy to find Blastoise a new home, please message me if you have any news, ideas etc...
Many thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Contact the NCRW


----------



## MontePython (Feb 14, 2020)

Seconding the NCRW - email isn't always the easiest way to get hold (mostly due to sheer volume). Facebook messenger is usually the quickest way, as their contact team on there is pretty fast, but phoning also works.


----------



## RoseB (7 d ago)

MontePython said:


> Seconding the NCRW - email isn't always the easiest way to get hold (mostly due to sheer volume). Facebook messenger is usually the quickest way, as their contact team on there is pretty fast, but phoning also works.


Thanks


----------

